# Thinking about re doing entire substrate



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am thinking about re doing my entire substrate as I am sick of the Onyx sand and eco complete leaking kh/gh into the water column. In all of your opinion what is the dream or fantasy substrate where money is not a concern.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

chiahead said:


> I am thinking about re doing my entire substrate as I am sick of the Onyx sand and eco complete leaking kh/gh into the water column. In all of your opinion what is the dream or fantasy substrate where money is not a concern.


I'd try ADA AquaSoil Amazonia.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ada substrate


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

ada has a few types of substrates power sand and aqua soil, do u use both?
Whats the deal with it saying it lowers hardness and ph, does it do that and how? As long as it doesnt buffer the kh/gh I will be happy. Plus I kinda want to stay away from straight flourite. It works ok but I want something better. Is the aqua soil like real soil?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

ada soil buffers top layer
powersand provides nutrients bottom layer


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

so the aquasoil buffers what the kh or gh or both?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

both kh and gh


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thats what I have now. I dont want that. Why does it say it softnes the water and lowers the ph if it buffers both kh and gh. wouldnt that do the opposite?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

most substrates buffer so it allows the plants to have easier acess to the nutrients and its beneficial. and it wont buffer that much so it doesnt really matter.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> most substrates buffer so it allows the plants to have easier acess to the nutrients and its beneficial. and it wont buffer that much so it doesnt really matter.


That's not true. People who used AquaSoil reported that their pHs' fell to 4.5, but this also depends on their original tap water's pH/kH. Chia, AquaSoil simply replaces the Mg and Ca in the water, which leads to lower the pH/gH.

On the other hand, Turface Grey *was* the ideal substrate. Good CEC, porous, and it had more nutrients than Flourite/Onyx.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How about using eco complete over the power sand. Get the benefits of the ADA substrate line, without the change in KH.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Consider perhaps that Takashi Amano- who could of course develop and/or use anything in the world for substrate- has developed and uses the combination of Power Sand and Aqua Soil. Is there any higher standard? You can get it and it's not even comparitively that expensive. Amano grows any and every plant group in this substrate so I wouldn't worry so much about the buffering and hardness issues. The idea is to create conditions that basically all aquatic plants - with a very few rare exceptions- will thrive in. It levels the field for both plant and hobbyist. No other substrate does what ADA does just right out of the package. If I am going to take the advice of others at all, I am certainly going to listen and heed the advice of Mr. Amano also.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But I have to say Tom has grown every plant he encountered with water column dosing and "jumpstarted" Onyx Sand.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

so it looks like the ada line is the substrate of choice. Currently I use RO/tap mix. Since the ada substrate absorbs the ca/mg would I stick to tap or use my ro/tap(5 to 3) that I have been using? My straight tap is pretty hard kh-11 Gh-18.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

alright I just ordered to ADA substrate. I bought 5 x 2l Power sand medium and 4 x 9l Aquasoil ammazonia reg and 1 x 9l Aquasoil ammazonnia powder. I plant to do my 80 gallon and my 29 gallon. Thanks for all the help and advice all.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> How about using eco complete over the power sand. Get the benefits of the ADA substrate line, without the change in KH.


Eco-Complete and PowerSand are two different things in my mind. I would compare Eco-Complete with AquaSoil instead.

PowerSand is meant to provide a biological environment in the lower levels of the substrate that will create a place where nutrients are recylced and stored for access by the plant roots.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

so with the ADA substrate line should I use my straight tap which is liquid rock or stick to what I have been doing a mix of r.o. and tap?


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Would this help? http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=4055


----------

